# Are there any video hosting Invitation sites.?



## haunted_hallow

Hi..I've done some google search but couldn't come up with anything. I'm looking for any e-vite like invitation sites to manage invitation but also allows your own video upload. instead of a static template.. anywhere I can have my own video(mpg, rm, wmv or even flash file) Invitation... I normally use evite but this time I made a little video on crazy talk and want to have that also with the text invitation...any help is appreciated... Thanks.


----------



## Lilly

did you check this site out..
I haven't yet but it was first on list to come uphttp://www.videoevites.com/


----------



## haunted_hallow

Thanks for reply.. I ended up using crush3r.com and hosted video on google..


----------



## slimy

Post us a link!

We wanna go, too.


----------

